# Five Rail Remote Control Track



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

thought I would do a show and tell on Lionel Track sections and what they operate . 
The first one is the UCS O gage section. It handles the shoe connector from a Lionel Truck and a center magnet for uncoupling and car actions.
















The next three are 027 gage. The RCS with no magnet and two versions of the 6019, one without the shoe rails.

THe shoe on the truck








A coupler activated with the shoe contact. The shoe also powers the 3472 Milk Car and 3469 Dump Car.








This shows the man operated by the plunger in th 3464 Car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

"T" stands for
Trains, Track, Trestles, and more Trains

You can add teacher to the "T" stands for too.
I have been going through your posts and I think you are worthy of "teacher" title too.

Thanks for the posts T = Teacher man.

I like your LED experiments posts too. I never fooled around with them much, but the big lot of N scale I picked up came with a ton of them.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

wow. some people had some creativity


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a diagram for four leads. I always get confused with this. It may be better just to find it at Olsens. Anyway tis is a top and side orientation. Looking from the top no matter what track you have the cemter rail is to the right and the nearest outer rail to the left. The two buttons are unload to the right and uncouple to the left. 
The magnet (not shown) gets power from the center rail and grounds through the lower "in between" rail, the green wire.


----------



## allensequim (Dec 12, 2013)

*Ucs & fastrack*

Newbi here so thanks for the help. I have post war Lionel and am starting all over with fastrack this time had standard O gauge back in the 50's.

Can I mate my 6-65530 UCS to my Fastrack? This will allow me to operate milk car, log dump, coal dump, cattle car plus be able to uncouple with just my UCS.

I understand the operating track that the Fastrack system uses may not function with the milk or cattle cars. 

I think I would also need a separate Fastrack for uncouple.

Thank you,
Allen 
Sequim, WA


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, the operating track for Fastrack works fine for milk cars. Cattle cars require tubular track, as they have a special set of blades that project through the rails and connect the corral with the car.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes you can mate tubular o to Fastrack with an adapter.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for sharing the information T-Man.


----------

